# what kind of t-shirts could be attractive?



## vivi (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm a sales manager workin' in a garments factory in china, t-shirt is our main products. In the past 5 years, we indeed established a longterm business relationship with the customers in us,uk and other countries. But we find nearly all of our t-shirts were produced as the customers' design. We're gonna spread our market by our own design t-shirts this year, and i know you're really experienced in the t-shirt market, so would you pls give me some suggestion on what kind of t-shirt will be attractive?

Whatever your comment will be appreciated. 

Thanks

Rainie


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

hummm... Vote for Pedro type t-shirts... just kidding. 

Heck, you are in China. That is where a lot of famous fashion designers continue to have stuff manufactured in factories like yours .... i assume. 

you tell us, what are the factories in china manufacturing our days ? 

i have a t-shirts from Gianni Versace, just 1 mind you  , that was made there.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are lots of different style t-shirts that are popular and attractive. Some people like slogan t-shirts with words on them, some like more fashion/artistic designs with offset design positioning. Some like offensive t-shirts, some like t-shirts about fishing.

What is your market?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Rodney said:


> There are lots of different style t-shirts that are popular and attractive. Some people like slogan t-shirts with words on them, some like more fashion/artistic designs with offset design positioning. Some like offensive t-shirts, some like t-shirts about fishing.
> 
> What is your market?


I Like t-shirts with caviar stains on them... lol, 

actually, i started liking stain t-shirts after i saw Steve Jocz from Sum 41 rock band wear one.... i think his was a ketchup stain shirt though. I though this would be the next t-shirt trend for sure. No joke.


----------



## Squirts (Feb 17, 2006)

LucyRoberts said:


> I Like t-shirts with caviar stains on them... lol,
> 
> actually, i started liking stain t-shirts after i saw Steve Jocz from Sum 41 rock band wear one.... i think his was a ketchup stain shirt though. I though this would be the next t-shirt trend for sure. No joke.


 If it is the next trend I will be able to relax a bit by shutting down the press for awhile and just letting my grandkids wear the shirts LOL.... I have 13 Grandchildren so I guess the ouput would be about 26 shirts an hour (They dont seem to take very long getting stains on them) If I cook hotdogs just might be able to double that, to 52 an hour....... My God Semi-retirement is just around the corner.....LOL.... I Love It!!!!! 

Seriously though I dont doubt that it would become the rage... The Public is a very strange and fickled animal. Wouldn't surprize me at all... Chuck


----------

